# What sort of 0 - 60 times with your Beetle Turbos?



## cgrlcdr (May 21, 2015)

My 2012 Beetle Turbo has APR Stage 1 and 2 with the APR down pipe. Also I have installed the USP traction control disable switch and CAI with a K&N filter. The only time I tried timing my car from 0 - 60 I seemed to get a time around the mid-4s. That seems too good to be true. What sort of 0 - 60 times do you get with your Beetle Turbos?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Mid 4's would be epic lol I think stock it's like 6.2-7 seconds. With the same mods that you have I have gauge timer not the one in the pod, the p3 vent gauge read from the Ecu and its spot on every time I've only bested 5.8 seconds. With launch control and without. I have a DSG manual might be quicker tho.


----------



## cgrlcdr (May 21, 2015)

I forgot to mention that mine has a DSG transmission.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

If you live (& drive the car) in an area that gets winter conditions, how do you find that kind of hp in poor weather ?


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Keep your foot off the skinny pedal! Mine's an automatic so I learned to just let off the brake at stop lights when the roads are slick and let the idle torque alone get going. Once moving, then slowly add power and speed.


----------



## cgrlcdr (May 21, 2015)

The Beetle handles pretty well in the snow and ice as long as the tires are good. I've never got stuck or had mush of a problem in winter. The traction control actually impedes getting out of my street once in a while, so I installed the USP Motorsports traction control disable switch, but I haven't had a chance to use it yet in snow. Also, a few weeks ago I noticed that my front tires were worn down quite a bit from spinning the wheels under hard acceleration. I'm going to replace them before winter. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## wraithkl626 (Dec 29, 2011)

GZB said:


> I learned to just let off the brake at stop lights when the roads are slick and let the idle torque alone get going.


I'm not that familiar with dsg transmissions, but isn't this the equivalent riding the clutch in a manual. I don't remember which one but in an old owners manual for one of my parents cars it specifically said that this would overheat the transmission.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks (cgrlcdr & GZB), think'n about swapping the Tig for a Beetle, looking for something a bit more fun. I absolutely Love driving the wife's TDi Beetle, just been so long with 4x4 or awd I feel rather apprehensive


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

wraithkl626 said:


> I'm not that familiar with dsg transmissions, but isn't this the equivalent riding the clutch in a manual. I don't remember which one but in an old owners manual for one of my parents cars it specifically said that this would overheat the transmission.


Not at all. It's simpler than that. Here in the U.S., only your right foot on the brake as you sit at the light. The light turns green and you gently let off the brake. As you release it completely, THEN move your foot to the gas pedal and SLOWLY start to give it more juice. 

I think you're referring to what we used to call "power braking". That's not what I'm describing. What I'm doing is letting off the brake, let the idle torque get me moving AND THEN slowly giving it some gas. You gotta remember, "Easy as she goes" when the roads are slick. Never had any issues through last winter, and I'm in Michigan!

And this will work for almost any automatic transmission if the engine has enough power to move the car at idle in gear.


----------



## cgrlcdr (May 21, 2015)

@bobdhd - I love my Beetle Turbo. With APR tuning it's like a poor man's Porsche. It handles well, has strong acceleration and gets great gas mileage. It's the ultimate sleeper; no one expects a VW Beetle to be a little rocket ship. My other car is a Golf R which is in a completely different class, but I'll be keeping the Beetle for years to come because it is such a neat little car.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Agreed. It is a sleeper. And that's the fun part. 

A couple of months ago, I was sitting at a stop light here in town on my way to work and a tricked out Dodge Challenger with a Hemi pulls up beside me and revs the engine. "OK", I thought. I can play that game. Apparently, they wanted to put someone in their place that morning. So I reached down and dropped it into sport mode. The light turns green and we both hit it. Let's just say the Challenger driver was crying at the next light. No one expects that from a Beetle...


----------



## cgrlcdr (May 21, 2015)

That happened to me with a Dodge Ram 5.7 Hemi. I pulled away from him like he was going in the wrong direction from a rolling start. At the next light he pulled up next to me and gave me a thumbs up and smiled. His truck sounded good though. I think a lot of people who might know about a Beetle Turbo, don't know about APR tuning. :laugh:

No one yet has challenged me and my Golf R. That would be worth a chuckle.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

cgrlcdr said:


> @bobdhd - I love my Beetle Turbo. With APR tuning it's like a poor man's Porsche. It handles well, has strong acceleration and gets great gas mileage. It's the ultimate sleeper; no one expects a VW Beetle to be a little rocket ship. My other car is a Golf R which is in a completely different class, but I'll be keeping the Beetle for years to come because it is such a neat little car.


I was going to buy a Golf R but the boss said "You won't look good driving that car, I won't stop you but it's not you", well after driving a GTI Performance it was off the list anyway, I had trouble getting out (bad back), & that was a good day, just too low. 

Now I have people telling me "You don't want two Beetles in the family", why not ? They haven't driven one obviously. 

Well, we'll see what happens, if VW ever releases the new build sheets !


----------



## wraithkl626 (Dec 29, 2011)

GZB said:


> Not at all. It's simpler than that. Here in the U.S., only your right foot on the brake as you sit at the light. The light turns green and you gently let off the brake. As you release it completely, THEN move your foot to the gas pedal and SLOWLY start to give it more juice.


I thought you were talking about using the idle or low throttle torque to keep the car in place while stopped instead of using the brakes to keep it from rolling, say if you were on an incline. That is what the owner's manual was talking about. What you said makes more sense. 




GZB said:


> No one expects that from a Beetle...


No kidding. As far as cars go, VWs, especially Beetles go completely under the radar. I know its the wrong generation, but my turbo New Beetle never gets a second glance until they hear the turbo load up and leave them behind.


----------

